# soil compaction/ root feeder spray gun



## homebrewerco2 (Jul 23, 2016)

I have just got in to working with soil compaction problems. My recent purshes was the GNC MAG-I Root Feeder Spray Gun form sherill tree. The largest problem that I have with it is the lack of psi in the that the water leave the tip of the gun. has anyone be able to overcome this issue. the gun it self is rated to 800psi. I have used it on a 200gal water take with a gas pump to no ad vile. I have also tied hooking it up to a pressure washer. this causes the pressure washer to go in to low pressure mode. ie soap dispensing mode.


----------

